# Fish blind?



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I have a theory on why my fish isn't eating. I feel that he may be blind, but I'm not a hundred percent sure. Are there any tests that I can do that will prove if I'm right or wrong?


----------



## BettaGirl201 (Mar 9, 2012)

Put your hand in front of his eye and see if he moves? Put your hand in the tank and see if he moves?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Putting something in the tank will cause him to move because he will feel the movement of the water. Run your finger on the outside of the tank gently, or very close to the glass and see if he sees it.

How long have you had your betta, and has he attempted to eat at all?


----------



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

would placing a small mirror near him help? i mean bettas usually don't like their reflection right? mine always chases his when i turn his tank light on. Try that, or as suggested above, move your fingers on the outside of the tank near him, but don't tap as he would feel it. What food are you giving him? and for how long? maybe he doesn't like the food?

I'm sorry to hear this about your pet... i hope hes not blind and gets better.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Myates said:


> Putting something in the tank will cause him to move because he will feel the movement of the water. Run your finger on the outside of the tank gently, or very close to the glass and see if he sees it.
> 
> How long have you had your betta, and has he attempted to eat at all?


Um, almost a week i think and he has not even attempted. i don't think he even sees the food. Right now I am out of town and my dad is the only one at home.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

johnny151 said:


> would placing a small mirror near him help? i mean bettas usually don't like their reflection right? mine always chases his when i turn his tank light on. Try that, or as suggested above, move your fingers on the outside of the tank near him, but don't tap as he would feel it. What food are you giving him? and for how long? maybe he doesn't like the food?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this about your pet... i hope hes not blind and gets better.


I've placed him in front of a mirror and he doesn't react.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

BettaGirl201 said:


> Put your hand in front of his eye and see if he moves? Put your hand in the tank and see if he moves?


I'll try that and see if he reacts.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's very common for betta to have no appetite when you first get him.
The best thing to do is make the food smell. Squeeze some garlic cloves and soak the pellets in the garlic juice for a few minutes. This will make them smell very strongly and he'll be able to find them easier. Also for treats stick to frozen blood worms and brine shrimp, since I don't think freeze dried has enough odour. This will help get his appetite going, and if he can see, you won't have to do this anymore, but if he is blind you'll probably have to keep doing this for him until he learns a routine.

If he is blind, you may need some extra care with taking care of him.
Another thing you could try, would be to get a "feeding ring" at the pet store and put it in the corner. Feed him at roughly the same time every day so he will learn when it's feeding time. Also, blind fish don't like getting their decor moved around, since they memorize where everything is. He'll probably be bumping into things for a while if he is blind. Try a mirror test to.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Olympia said:


> It's very common for betta to have no appetite when you first get him.
> The best thing to do is make the food smell. Squeeze some garlic cloves and soak the pellets in the garlic juice for a few minutes. This will make them smell very strongly and he'll be able to find them easier. Also for treats stick to frozen blood worms and brine shrimp, since I don't think freeze dried has enough odour. This will help get his appetite going, and if he can see, you won't have to do this anymore, but if he is blind you'll probably have to keep doing this for him until he learns a routine.
> 
> If he is blind, you may need some extra care with taking care of him.
> Another thing you could try, would be to get a "feeding ring" at the pet store and put it in the corner. Feed him at roughly the same time every day so he will learn when it's feeding time. Also, blind fish don't like getting their decor moved around, since they memorize where everything is. He'll probably be bumping into things for a while if he is blind. Try a mirror test to.


I don't move his stuff around a lot if i can and I don't have the stuff to make his pellets smell stronger.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I heard that blind fish usually have a whitish color in their eye, but I'm not sure so someone be sure to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> I heard that blind fish usually have a whitish color in their eye, but I'm not sure so someone be sure to correct me if i am wrong.


I don't know for sure but unfortunately last night he died from i don't know what happeed. All I know is before he died, he was really acting weird.


----------



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

BettaLover223 said:


> I don't know for sure but unfortunately last night he died from i don't know what happeed. All I know is before he died, he was really acting weird.


I'm sorry to hear that...

How was he acting before he died?


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

johnny151 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that...
> 
> How was he acting before he died?


he was straight like a line and started jumping then would kind of float on his side


----------

